# Falla de encendido en TV Samsung Chasis K15A



## celtronics2011 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hola buenas tardes, alguien me ayude, resulta que tengo los voltaje 125V y 12V y los 5V del multiregulador , al conectar a la red 220ac solo se queda en standby, al darle power no enciende, resulta que cuando le paso calor al micro ZILOG SZM370TH2 recien logra encender.
¿Alguien me puede ayudar a darle solución ?

Free Web Hosting - Your Website need to be migrated

Saludos,  gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2015)

Probaste resoldando el micro y componentes aledaños ?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2015)

Si en el pin power del micro cuando le das encender no hay ningún cabmio porba cambiar la memoria


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hola  buenas noches, si he resoldado todas la patitas del  microprocesador y probado con una nueva memoria eeprom  sin resultado alguno.


----------



## josco (Jul 29, 2015)

y sin eeprom haz probado? algunas asi encienden. de esos micros szm tambien los llegue a cambiar por no encender.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jun 17, 2019)

Chasis k15a tv no enciende, led de standby encendido.
Diagrama:  Elektrotanya for electronics experts

Buenos dias,  tengo un chasis K15a que no logra encender, se escucha un silvido en el chopper, quite el flyback sigue el silvido en el chopper.
EN STANDBY :  
________________1:   D802 125V . TUNEN 33V  OK
________________2:   D814  12.5  al multiregulador pines 1 y 2.  ok
________________3: multiregulador  pin 9  5Volts  alimenta microprocesador, eeprom, esperando la orden que llega pin 4.

Reemplacé el capacitor C851: 47uF/50V sin resultado alguno. ¿Alguna sugerencia para éste problema ?


----------



## josco (Jun 17, 2019)

Puede ser el C.I. regulador de la fuente que este oscilando mal, pero tambien puede haber algo dañado en el secundario de la fuente. revisaste los electroliticos de la salida?


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jun 17, 2019)

en el secundario los filtros visualmente estan biem , pues tengo en stanbye 125v y 12v estables con un sonido en el choper.
ya cambie el opto el filtro del primario 400v x 220uf,  mas el c851.

Como podria descartar de una formar segura el funcionamiento de la fuente primaria.



josco dijo:


> Puede ser el C.I. regulador de la fuente que este oscilando mal, pero tambien puede haber algo dañado en el secundario de la fuente. revisaste los electroliticos de la salida?



Aisle la linea del +b de flyback  r406 y L402.  le coloque un foco en paralelo al c806 , y  el bonbillo no prende.
.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 17, 2019)

Un silbido en el transformador chopper mayormente indica pobre filtrado en los voltajes de secundario. La carga más significativa de la fuente de alimentación es el circuito de salida horizontal por ende te aconsejo primeramente reemplazar los dos condensadores de 160V que filtran la tensión +B 125V para el Flyback. Dices que el bombillo no te enciende en la prueba de rendimiento que haces para la fuente, recuerda que debes usar una carga falsa (bombillo) entre 60 a 75Watt para TV de 21". Uno de más Potencia, el sistema simplemente lo detectaría como un sobreconsumo parcial apagando la fuente. Comentar resultados.


----------



## josco (Jun 18, 2019)

El de 100 mf a 160v si lo llegue cambiar por falta de valor al medirlo ya no daba la capacidad.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jun 19, 2019)

moonwalker dijo:


> Un silbido en el transformador chopper mayormente indica pobre filtrado en los voltajes de secundario. La carga más significativa de la fuente de alimentación es el circuito de salida horizontal por ende te aconsejo primeramente reemplazar los dos condensadores de 160V que filtran la tensión +B 125V para el Flyback. Dices que el bombillo no te enciende en la prueba de rendimiento que haces para la fuente, recuerda que debes usar una carga falsa (bombillo) entre 60 a 75Watt para TV de 21". Uno de más Potencia, el sistema simplemente lo detectaría como un sobreconsumo parcial apagando la fuente. Comentar resultados.





El filtro C806 dE 160V/100UF totalmente  reseco  con un liquito pegado a la placa , se reemplazo tambien el c821.  al probar la fuente con un foco de 60watts  no tengo voltaje en secundario, quito el foco paralelo al c806,  aparece los voltajes en secundario, y el televisor prende . gracias
*moonwalker por tan asertada respuesta. para probar esta fuente con un foco en la linea +b de secundario   el foco para la carga de cuanto tedria que ser.
*


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 19, 2019)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> El filtro C806 dE 160V/100UF totalmente  reseco  con un liquito pegado a la placa , se reemplazo tambien el c821.  al probar la fuente con un foco de 60watts  no tengo voltaje en secundario, quito el foco paralelo al c806,  aparece los voltajes en secundario, y el televisor prende . gracias
> *moonwalker por tan asertada respuesta. para probar esta fuente con un foco en la linea +b de secundario   el foco para la carga de cuanto tedria que ser.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 179767*
> Ver el archivo adjunto 179766


Bueno me alegra que la reparación esté encaminada pronta a la solución.. el bombillo para un TV de 21" debe estar entre 60W a 75W; como te dije anteriormente, un bombillo con más 75W, el sistema simplemente lo vería como un sobreconsumo y apaga la fuente.. si no tienes el bombillo y luego que ya hayas reemplazado los condensadores de 160V que filtran la tensión +B, conecta nuevamente el Flyback y conecta el TV a la red, das Power y verifica si enciende.. de no ser así, vayamos al siguiente paso pero haz primero la prueba que te recomiendo.
Ohhh celtronic perdón, colocaste que el TV ya encendió!!!! Entonces la falla eran los condensadores de 160V que acabaste de cambiar.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jun 19, 2019)

para un tv de 14 pulgadas el bonbillo a usar de cuantos watts deve ser , si  gracias el tv ya prende normal .


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 19, 2019)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> para un tv de 14 pulgadas el bonbillo a usar de cuantos watts deve ser , si  gracias el tv ya prende normal .


Para un TV de 14" entre 25W a 50W


----------



## YelbinDarwin (Jun 23, 2021)

Buenas noches, tengo una duda con un tv samsung ct2088bl chasis k15a
que el +b al encenderlo es de 180 voltios, y al darle power baja a 127 y cuando lo apago de nuevo sube a 180v. es eso es normal?


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 24, 2021)

Trata de verificar las resistencias que intervienen en el circuito del comparador de error y ajuste del voltaje +B. En Samsung, mayormente se usa una de 100K o 120K que recoge una muestra de la tensión +B el cual se desvaloriza por encima de su valor nominal.


----------



## YelbinDarwin (Jun 25, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Trata de verificar las resistencias que intervienen en el circuito del comparador de error y ajuste del voltaje +B. En Samsung, mayormente se usa una de 100K o 120K que recoge una muestra de la tensión +B el cual se desvaloriza por encima de su valor nominal.



Éste chasis usa una de 123k y una de 2.49k, la de 123k la reemplacé por una de 120k y una de 3k en serie, la otra esta bien según mi multímetro, cambié optoacoplador y tl431 por descartar y nada. Pareciera que solo regula el voltaje al dar power.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 25, 2021)

La lectura que lees antes de dar Power es en el modo Standby y si al darle Power el voltaje se estabiliza en 120Vdc es porque ya la fuente empieza a suplir a la carga más significativa que es el circuito de salida horizontal. Si bien es correcto el voltaje +B en 120Vdc con la carga en funcionamiento, me parece muy exagerado el valor de 180Vdc (aproximado a la tensión de alimentación para el amplificador de video). Ahora te pregunto si el TV está funcionando normal con  imagen y sonido normal. Saludos


----------



## Aelopez3107 (Jul 2, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> La lectura que lees antes de dar Power es en el modo Standby y si al darle Power el voltaje se estabiliza en 120Vdc es porque ya la fuente empieza a suplir a la carga más significativa que es el circuito de salida horizontal. Si bien es correcto el voltaje +B en 120Vdc con la carga en funcionamiento, me parece muy exagerado el valor de 180Vdc (aproximado a la tensión de alimentación para el amplificador de video). Ahora te pregunto si el TV está funcionando normal con  imagen y sonido normal. Saludos





moonwalker dijo:


> Un silbido en el transformador chopper mayormente indica pobre filtrado en los voltajes de secundario. La carga más significativa de la fuente de alimentación es el circuito de salida horizontal por ende te aconsejo primeramente reemplazar los dos condensadores de 160V que filtran la tensión +B 125V para el Flyback. Dices que el bombillo no te enciende en la prueba de rendimiento que haces para la fuente, recuerda que debes usar una carga falsa (bombillo) entre 60 a 75Watt para TV de 21". Uno de más Potencia, el sistema simplemente lo detectaría como un sobreconsumo parcial apagando la fuente. Comentar resultados.


Amigo, saludos desde Venezuela, tengo un televisor Samsung txh 1970, no enciende solo se queda en standby. De verdad apenas voy empezando, lo que se lo he visto en videos. Le estuve probando los voltajes y en la fuente da todo bien, pero en el flyback donde me debería dar 125V, solo me da de 25V a 30V no sube el voltaje de ahi. Me puedes ayudar dandome un consejo por favor, gracias.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 2, 2021)

Aelopez3107 dijo:


> Amigo, saludos desde Venezuela, tengo un televisor samsung txh 1970, no enciende solo se queda en standby. De verdad apenas voy empezando, lo que se lo eh visto en videos. Le estuve probando los voltajes y en la fuente da todo bien, pero en el flyback donde me deberia dar 125v, solo me da de 25v a 30v no sube el voltaje de ahi. Me puedes ayudar dandome un consejo por favor, gracias.


Aelopez, saludos cordiales, paisano. Bueno fíjate, si el voltaje de +B está tan reducido, verifica las otras tensiones del secundario como los 5V en el pin 8 de la memoria EPROM y 12V para el integrado de audio. 25V constituye un nivel muy bajo, aún en modo Standby, verifica o ya trata de ir cambiando los condensadores electrolíticos de +B y resolda la fuente de poder en su primario y circuito comparador de error e intercomunicador. Saludos.


----------



## Aelopez3107 (Jul 2, 2021)

Buenas tardes amigo, el +b solo me da de 25v a 30v no sube de ahi, el pin 8 de la epprom da los 5v exactos y el integrado de audio no da una lectura exacta sube y baja de 7 a 12 voltios. En el tr horizontal también solo llega de 25 a 30v, de verdad apenas estoy aprendiendo no se cual es el electrolicitos del +b y tampoco se cual es circuito comparador de error


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 2, 2021)

Tienes conocimientos escasos para encarar una falla de TV TRCs. Ten cuidado y cautela a la hora de verificar tensiones allí en la tarjeta. Mayormente los condensadores electrolíticos que filtran la tensión +B son de 100uF /160V y otro que filtra luego de éste último de 47uF /160V. Sobre uno de los dos, medirás la tensión +B. Ahora no conozco el modelo de ese Samsung y además no tenemos el código de chasis. Pueda que la tensión +B (aunque me parece raro) esté en bajo valor en modo Standby y sube cuando damos Power (sólo es comentario debido a la falta de datos del TV). Saludos.


----------



## Aelopez3107 (Jul 3, 2021)

Muy buenas noches amigo, si es verdad tengo conocimientos escasos, pero quiero aprender y poder ayudar a varias personas que no tienen recursos por aqui donde yo vivo y les cobran demasiado por unos tv que son muy viejos. El chasis es ka15a aa41 11037c. Y ya medi en esos 2 condensadores y tambien me da 33 voltios, me fije en el diagrama que ahi pasa un voltaje de 33voltios por unas resistencias que despues llegan a esos condensadores. Estoy rastreando la falla a partir de ahi, a ver si logro algo. Estoy siguiendo toda la pista, dios quiera y logre algo.. En esa linea pasa voltaje de 33 voltios llega a esos condensadores de 160v y tambien marcan de 25 a 33v luego sigue hasta el +b los mismos voltios y el tr horizontal tambien marca los 33 voltios. Ahora no se que mas medir que reciba ese voltaje o que comunique con el +b... Gracias por la ayuda y por darme la oportunidad de aprender
El tv lo enchufo y queda la luz de stand by encendida, le doy a power y no hace nada, el led se mantiene y hace un sonido cada un segundo repetidas veces, un sonido pequeño, no te se decir que emite el sonido punsante, pero se mantiene siempre.


----------



## josco (Jul 3, 2021)

Probaste a retirar el transistor de salida horizontal y medir el voltaje del B+ sin el puesto?


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 3, 2021)

Aelopez3107 dijo:


> Muy buenas noches amigo, si es verdad tengo conocimientos escasos, pero quiero aprender y poder ayudar a varias personas que no tienen recursos por aqui donde yo vivo y les cobran demasiado por unos tv que son muy viejos. El chasis es ka15a aa41 11037c. Y ya medi en esos 2 condensadores y tambien me da 33 voltios, me fije en el diagrama que ahi pasa un voltaje de 33voltios por unas resistencias que despues llegan a esos condensadores. Estoy rastreando la falla a partir de ahi, a ver si logro algo. Estoy siguiendo toda la pista, dios quiera y logre algo.. En esa linea pasa voltaje de 33 voltios llega a esos condensadores de 160v y tambien marcan de 25 a 33v luego sigue hasta el +b los mismos voltios y el tr horizontal tambien marca los 33 voltios. Ahora no se que mas medir que reciba ese voltaje o que comunique con el +b... Gracias por la ayuda y por darme la oportunidad de aprender
> El tv lo enchufo y queda la luz de stand by encendida, le doy a power y no hace nada, el led se mantiene y hace un sonido cada un segundo repetidas veces, un sonido pequeño, no te se decir que emite el sonido punsante, pero se mantiene siempre.


Bueno ya diciéndome que el código del chasis es el k15A entonces sabemos que la tensión +B tanto en modo Standby como en modo normal está muy baja. Ahora lo que debes realizar es aislar a la fuente de alimentación de su carga más significativa que es el circuito de salida vertical, para ello aisla el pin +B del flyback para que quede anulada dicha carga y podamos verificar la tensión +B si se restableció o se incrementó. En este caso probamos la fuente al vacío (Aunque no es muy recomendable, de igual manera no pasará nada si hacemos una verificación del voltaje rápida) y vemos si la tensión +B subió, anotar el valor que tuviste y comentar el resultado. Si la tensión +B sube a 120Vdc, sería fundamental que colocaramos un bombillo entre 60w y 70W para que actúe de carga falsa conectándolo en paralelo al primer condensador de +B (100uF /160). De esta manera podemos conocer el rendimiento de la fuente la cual si decae, quedando nuevamente al valor que siempre has obtenido Entonces sabremos que la Fuente tiene una avería. Pero de lo contrario, si con el bombillo, la fuente mantiene su voltaje +B normal entonces sabremos que hay un sobreconsumo en el circuito de salida horizontal. Dios te bendiga u éxito con tu reparación.


----------



## YelbinDarwin (Jul 5, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> La lectura que lees antes de dar Power es en el modo Standby y si al darle Power el voltaje se estabiliza en 120Vdc es porque ya la fuente empieza a suplir a la carga más significativa que es el circuito de salida horizontal. Si bien es correcto el voltaje +B en 120Vdc con la carga en funcionamiento, me parece muy exagerado el valor de 180Vdc (aproximado a la tensión de alimentación para el amplificador de video). Ahora te pregunto si el TV está funcionando normal con  imagen y sonido normal. Saludos


la imagen es normal, pero trate de chequear el sonido y como lo deje mas tiempo se apago de repente.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 5, 2021)

YelbinDarwin dijo:


> la imagen es normal, pero trate de chequear el sonido y como lo deje mas tiempo se apago de repente.


Hay varias condiciones de apagado: el TV vuelve a modo Standby (Led verde encendido), el TV se apaga completamente y aún no hay modo Standby, el TV sólo apaga el vídeo pero queda el audio. Describe más la falla de apagado que tuviste. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Aelopez3107 (Jul 6, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Bueno ya diciéndome que el código del chasis es el k15A entonces sabemos que la tensión +B tanto en modo Standby como en modo normal está muy baja. Ahora lo que debes realizar es aislar a la fuente de alimentación de su carga más significativa que es el circuito de salida vertical, para ello aisla el pin +B del flyback para que quede anulada dicha carga y podamos verificar la tensión +B si se restableció o se incrementó. En este caso probamos la fuente al vacío (Aunque no es muy recomendable, de igual manera no pasará nada si hacemos una verificación del voltaje rápida) y vemos si la tensión +B subió, anotar el valor que tuviste y comentar el resultado. Si la tensión +B sube a 120Vdc, sería fundamental que colocaramos un bombillo entre 60w y 70W para que actúe de carga falsa conectándolo en paralelo al primer condensador de +B (100uF /160). De esta manera podemos conocer el rendimiento de la fuente la cual si decae, quedando nuevamente al valor que siempre has obtenido Entonces sabremos que la Fuente tiene una avería. Pero de lo contrario, si con el bombillo, la fuente mantiene su voltaje +B normal entonces sabremos que hay un sobreconsumo en el circuito de salida horizontal. Dios te bendiga u éxito con tu reparación.


Mi hermano buenas noches, perdona que lo moleste de nuevo, me regalaron un televisor que esta 10 veces mejor que el que te pedi la ayuda para reparar, pero ese no enciende nada ni el stand by. Le medi el voltaje en la fuente y esta todo bien pero en el filtro de 160v no llega nada de voltaje esta en 0, el tr horizontal en 0, y el +b del flyback en 0. El epprom tambien en 0. Le desmonte el tr horizontal y se normalizaron todos los voltajes, estando puesto me daba un pitido en continuidad pero no constante. Cuando lo probe fuera de la placa no pita continuidad pero me da lectura. Pero igual se normalizo todo en el televisor. La pregunta es... Donde empieza y donde termina la linea de +b? Y donde empieza y donde termina toda la linea que alimenta el tr horizontal para revisar eso a ver si no hay otra falla me puedes ayudar con eso.. Te lo agradecere mucho y que dios te pague con mil bendiciones por contribuir en el aprendizaje.


moonwalker dijo:


> Bueno ya diciéndome que el código del chasis es el k15A entonces sabemos que la tensión +B tanto en modo Standby como en modo normal está muy baja. Ahora lo que debes realizar es aislar a la fuente de alimentación de su carga más significativa que es el circuito de salida vertical, para ello aisla el pin +B del flyback para que quede anulada dicha carga y podamos verificar la tensión +B si se restableció o se incrementó. En este caso probamos la fuente al vacío (Aunque no es muy recomendable, de igual manera no pasará nada si hacemos una verificación del voltaje rápida) y vemos si la tensión +B subió, anotar el valor que tuviste y comentar el resultado. Si la tensión +B sube a 120Vdc, sería fundamental que colocaramos un bombillo entre 60w y 70W para que actúe de carga falsa conectándolo en paralelo al primer condensador de +B (100uF /160). De esta manera podemos conocer el rendimiento de la fuente la cual si decae, quedando nuevamente al valor que siempre has obtenido Entonces sabremos que la Fuente tiene una avería. Pero de lo contrario, si con el bombillo, la fuente mantiene su voltaje +B normal entonces sabremos que hay un sobreconsumo en el circuito de salida horizontal. Dios te bendiga u éxito con tu reparación.


Otra cosa amigo el tr horizontal es un d1557 creo que es con diodo damper, como puedo saber cual puede ser similar a ese si no llegara a encontrar el mismo... Y mil gracias otra ves, el chasis de ese tv es un jub. 820.437


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 6, 2021)

Aelopez3107 dijo:


> La pregunta es... Donde empieza y donde termina la linea de +b? Y donde empieza y donde termina toda la linea que alimenta el tr horizontal para revisar eso a ver si no hay otra falla me puedes ayudar con eso


+B hace referencia es simplemente al voltaje de alimentación con que se alimenta un circuito. En este caso, el Voltaje +B se genera desde una de las salidas AC del transformador y que luego se rectifica por medio de un Diodo en polarización directa para pasar luego a través de un condensador (Ejemplo 100uF/160V) para llegar finalmente Hasta el pin +B del flyback que constituye uno de los extremos del primario de éste último. El transistor horizontal es simplemente un switch que conmuta el otro extremo del primario del Flyback a GND (recuerda que el Flyback es un transformador) y este transistor conmuta en alta frecuencia (apaga y enciende constantemente) aproximadamente a unos 15KHz para poder funcionar y generar tensiones en su secundario. El pulso de 15KHz es suministrado por el integrado Jungla "inyectándolo" a la base del transistor horizontal por medio de una interface que en este caso es un transformadorcito pequeño llamado Transformador driver horizontal. En fin falta más proceso pero con esto es algo básico y general para que puedas darte una idea. Saludos.


Aelopez3107 dijo:


> Mi hermano buenas noches, perdona que lo moleste de nuevo, me regalaron un televisor que esta 10 veces mejor que el que te pedi la ayuda para reparar, pero ese no enciende nada ni el stand by. Le medi el voltaje en la fuente y esta todo bien pero en el filtro de 160v no llega nada de voltaje esta en 0, el tr horizontal en 0, y el +b del flyback en 0. El epprom tambien en 0. Le desmonte el tr horizontal y se normalizaron todos los voltajes, estando puesto me daba un pitido en continuidad pero no constante. Cuando lo probe fuera de la placa no pita continuidad pero me da lectura. Pero igual se normalizo todo en el televisor. La pregunta es... Donde empieza y donde termina la linea de +b? Y donde empieza y donde termina toda la linea que alimenta el tr horizontal para revisar eso a ver si no hay otra falla me puedes ayudar con eso.. Te lo agradecere mucho y que dios te pague con mil bendiciones por contribuir en el aprendizaje.
> 
> Otra cosa amigo el tr horizontal es un d1557 creo que es con diodo damper, como puedo saber cual puede ser similar a ese si no llegara a encontrar el mismo... Y mil gracias otra ves, el chasis de ese tv es un jub. 820.437


El D1555, el D2499 son ejemplos de transistores horizontales con damper interno y resistencia Shunt interna muy usuales para TV. Elígelos originales porque hay muchas réplicas chinas más falsa que quien sabe que 😅. Mide bien al transistor horizontal por fuera con el tester en posición de diodos con la punta roja en su base (primer pin) y punta negra en Colector y luego en emisor, anotar ambos resultados y comentar. El diodo damper interno se mide con punta negra en Colector y punta roja en emisor pero al revés marca infinito, no mide. No podemos decir a ciencia cierta todavía que sea el transistor Horizontal el causante de la falla hasta que no lo Midas bien porque pueda que también el problema se radique en el flyback o en el yugo de deflexión, o componentes del circuito de salida horizontal. Saludos.


----------



## Aelopez3107 (Jul 6, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> +B hace referencia es simplemente al voltaje de alimentación con que se alimenta un circuito. En este caso, el Voltaje +B se genera desde una de las salidas AC del transformador y que luego se rectifica por medio de un Diodo en polarización directa para pasar luego a través de un condensador (Ejemplo 100uF/160V) para llegar finalmente Hasta el pin +B del flyback que constituye uno de los extremos del primario de éste último. El transistor horizontal es simplemente un switch que conmuta el otro extremo del primario del Flyback a GND (recuerda que el Flyback es un transformador) y este transistor conmuta en alta frecuencia (apaga y enciende constantemente) aproximadamente a unos 15KHz para poder funcionar y generar tensiones en su secundario. El pulso de 15KHz es suministrado por el integrado Jungla "inyectándolo" a la base del transistor horizontal por medio de una interface que en este caso es un transformadorcito pequeño llamado Transformador driver horizontal. En fin falta más proceso pero con esto es algo básico y general para que puedas darte una idea. Saludos.
> 
> El D1555, el D2499 son ejemplos de transistores horizontales con damper interno y resistencia Shunt interna muy usuales para TV. Elígelos originales porque hay muchas réplicas chinas más falsa que quien sabe que 😅. Mide bien al transistor horizontal por fuera con el tester en posición de diodos con la punta roja en su base (primer pin) y punta negra en Colector y luego en emisor, anotar ambos resultados y comentar. El diodo damper interno se mide con punta negra en Colector y punta roja en emisor pero al revés marca infinito, no mide. No podemos decir a ciencia cierta todavía que sea el transistor Horizontal el causante de la falla hasta que no lo Midas bien porque pueda que también el problema se radique en el flyback o en el yugo de deflexión, o componentes del circuito de salida horizontal. Saludos.


Mil gracias otra ves y que dios te bendiga siempre amigo gracias por tu consejo y apoyo


----------



## YelbinDarwin (Jul 6, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hay varias condiciones de apagado: el TV vuelve a modo Standby (Led verde encendido), el TV se apaga completamente y aún no hay modo Standby, el TV sólo apaga el vídeo pero queda el audio. Describe más la falla de apagado que tuviste. Saludos cordiales.


Se apago por completo, lo tengo conectado a la lampara serie, y cuando se apagó la lampara prendió por un momento, pensé que la fuente se había dañado pero no, al enchufarlo prendió de nuevo el standby, no lo he vuelto a prender porque el +b está en 190, aunque al dar power el baja a 126V pero me da miedo prenderlo de nuevo, tenia tiempo sin enchufarlo y ayer cuando lo hice el +b era de 70V y no prendía, resolde las partes de comparador de error y el voltaje subió a 126. Es rara esta falla.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 6, 2021)

YelbinDarwin dijo:


> Se apago por completo, lo tengo conectado a la lampara serie, y cuando se apagó la lampara prendió por un momento, pensé que la fuente se había dañado pero no, al enchufarlo prendió de nuevo el standby, no lo he vuelto a prender porque el +b está en 190, aunque al dar power el baja a 126V pero me da miedo prenderlo de nuevo, tenia tiempo sin enchufarlo y ayer cuando lo hice el +b era de 70V y no prendía, resolde las partes de comparador de error y el voltaje subió a 126. Es rara esta falla.


Lo que es raro es que esté en 190Vdc. Ahora si el voltaje +B está en 126Vdc en modo Standby y 190Vdc en modo normal (al presionar Power), es porque hay una falla en el circuito de optocomunicación y comparador de error. Verificar la resistencia que recoge la muestra de +B para el circuito comparador de error, generalmente en estos chasis está entre 100K y 120K, suele desvalorizarse frecuentemente. También verificar las otras resistencias que están allí en ese circuito que todas estén bajo normalidad.


----------



## YelbinDarwin (Jul 7, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Lo que es raro es que esté en 190 Vdc. Ahora si el voltaje +B está en 126Vdc en modo Standby y 190 Vdc en modo normal (al presionar Power), es porque hay una falla en el circuito de optocomunicación y comparador de error. Verificar la resistencia que recoge la muestra de +B para el circuito comparador de error, generalmente en estos chasis está entre 100K y 120K, suele desvalorizarse frecuentemente. También verificar las otras resistencias que están allí en ese circuito que todas estén bajo normalidad.



Tuve un error, cuando se apaga queda en standby, además cuando prendía, por un segundo aparecían lineas de retraso y luego mostraba el barrido normal, y al lado derecho de la pantalla se veía un poco una linea vertical blanca como de 5 cm, y ahora se prende y se apaga solo continuamente.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 8, 2021)

YelbinDarwin dijo:


> Tuve un error, cuando se apaga queda en standby, además cuando prendía, por un segundo aparecían lineas de retraso y luego mostraba el barrido normal, y al lado derecho de la pantalla se veía un poco una linea vertical blanca como de 5 cm, y ahora se prende y se apaga solo continuamente.


El circuito vertical constituye una de las cargas de secundario del Flyback por ende es preciso que hagas unos cambios en dicho circuito, reemplazando los condensadores para la tensión +/-16V así como también el condensador de 100uF /50V del pin V-pump del integrado vertical. Resoldar los pines de dicho integrado y nuevamente enciende el TV.


----------



## YelbinDarwin (Jul 16, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Trata de verificar las resistencias que intervienen en el circuito del comparador de error y ajuste del voltaje +B. En Samsung, mayormente se usa una de 100K o 120K que recoge una muestra de la tensión +B el cual se desvaloriza por encima de su valor nominal.





moonwalker dijo:


> La lectura que lees antes de dar Power es en el modo Standby y si al darle Power el voltaje se estabiliza en 120Vdc es porque ya la fuente empieza a suplir a la carga más significativa que es el circuito de salida horizontal. Si bien es correcto el voltaje +B en 120Vdc con la carga en funcionamiento, me parece muy exagerado el valor de 180Vdc (aproximado a la tensión de alimentación para el amplificador de video). Ahora te pregunto si el TV está funcionando normal con  imagen y sonido normal. Saludos


Amigo, este tv enciende y apaga el led 9 veces al dar power. Que significara eso?


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 16, 2021)

YelbinDarwin dijo:


> Amigo, este tv enciende y apaga el led 9 veces al dar power. Que significara eso?


La cosa es que no hay oscilación horizontal y por ende ves que el Led Standby titila. No has comentado nada si ya realizaste la prueba que te mandé hacer respecto al circuito de salida vertical. Saludos


----------



## YelbinDarwin (Jul 17, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> La cosa es que no hay oscilación horizontal y por ende ves que el Led Standby titila. No has comentado nada si ya realizaste la prueba que te mandé hacer respecto al circuito de salida vertical. Saludos


Le quito la alimentación al vertical? no tengo los 180 de video, esta bajo y fluctuante, la falla es muy parecida a esta de este post: Tv Samsung chasis k15a se apaga


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 17, 2021)

YelbinDarwin dijo:


> Le quito la alimentación al vertical? no tengo los 180 de video, esta bajo y fluctuante, la falla es muy parecida a esta de este post: Tv Samsung chasis k15a se apaga


Hola Yelbin. Cuando dices que la tensión de 180V (tensión de alimentación para el amplificador de vídeo) es baja y fluctuante, ¿De cuánto es el valor? Hay que suministrar los datos completos. Ahora bien si la tensión de 180V es inconstante, entonces es porque la tensión +B 125V también lo es así que debes verificar esta última tensión y comentar los valores. Saludos.


----------



## YelbinDarwin (Jul 21, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Yelbin. Cuando dices que la tensión de 180V (tensión de alimentación para el amplificador de vídeo) es baja y fluctuante, ¿De cuánto es el valor? Hay que suministrar los datos completos. Ahora bien si la tensión de 180V es inconstante, entonces es porque la tensión +B 125V también lo es así que debes verificar esta última tensión y comentar los valores. Saludos.


Ya tengo los 180 voltios de video, y el tv prende pero cuando conecto el cable de antena o un rca de video el tv se apaga. lo tengo conectado con la lampara serie y cuando se apaga la lampara se ilumina un poco mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2021)

Evidentemente la masa fría-cold está mal , quizás algunos de los capacitadores cerámicos entre masa caliente y masa fría esté con fugas.


----------



## freznell (Jul 21, 2021)

YelbinDarwin , reduce la tensión de screen , está en el flyback , luego comenta.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 21, 2021)

YelbinDarwin dijo:


> Ya tengo los 180 voltios de video, y el tv prende pero cuando conecto el cable de antena o un rca de video el tv se apaga. lo tengo conectado con la lampara serie y cuando se apaga la lampara se ilumina un poco mas.





YelbinDarwin dijo:


> Ya tengo los 180 voltios de video, y el tv prende pero cuando conecto el cable de antena o un rca de video el tv se apaga. lo tengo conectado con la lampara serie y cuando se apaga la lampara se ilumina un poco mas.





YelbinDarwin dijo:


> Ya tengo los 180 voltios de video, y el tv prende pero cuando conecto el cable de antena o un rca de video el tv se apaga. lo tengo conectado con la lampara serie y cuando se apaga la lampara se ilumina un poco mas.


Tal vez será una mala praxi de mi parte, pero nunca trabajo con lámpara serie para estos TVs TRCs. Ahora, te sugiero que quites momentáneam
Momentáneamente la lámpara serie y nuevamente coloca la antena o el RCA conectores y verifica si se te apaga el TV.. tal vez tengas algunas soldaduras falsas por allí así que debes cerciorarte de eso. Todavía no es necesario ajustar el screen puesto que en estos TVs, el ajuste es crítico y se puede sumar otro dolor de cabeza más jajajaj.


----------



## YelbinDarwin (Jul 21, 2021)

freznell dijo:


> YelbinDarwin , reduce la tensión de screen , está en el flyback , luego comenta.


logré dejarlo encendido con una entrada de vídeo con un cable coaxial a través del tuner, moviendo el focus y bajando el screen, no se apaga pero si subo el screen la lampara serie se ilumina mas, y cuando lo bajo, baja la intensidad, tendré algún corto? en que punto puedo medir continuidad para ver si lo tengo?


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 21, 2021)

YelbinDarwin dijo:


> logré dejarlo encendido con una entrada de vídeo con un cable coaxial a través del tuner, moviendo el focus y bajando el screen, no se apaga pero si subo el screen la lampara serie se ilumina mas, y cuando lo bajo, baja la intensidad, tendré algún corto? en que punto puedo medir continuidad para ver si lo tengo?


Al subir el screen, se incrementa la tensión en G2 y por ende la lámpara serie enciende más.. no dices si tienes ya imagen en pantalla por Tuner o por lo menos por AV, si hay audio. Como te dije, si ya el TV te enciende correctamente, en el punto donde lo tienes, deberías de quitar la lámpara serie (Insisto, nunca pruebo los TVs TRCs con lámpara serie y por tanto desconozco el Estado del filamento en ciertos consumos del TV) y encender a ver cómo se comporta el TV. Tocando el potenciómetro de screen en el flyback, también se apaga el vídeo (Killing de video) puesto que en estos TVs Samsung son críticos el ajuste de screen y sólo permanece el audio. Asi que confírmame eso.


----------



## YelbinDarwin (Jul 29, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Al subir el screen, se incrementa la tensión en G2 y por ende la lámpara serie enciende más.. no dices si tienes ya imagen en pantalla por Tuner o por lo menos por AV, si hay audio. Como te dije, si ya el TV te enciende correctamente, en el punto donde lo tienes, deberías de quitar la lámpara serie (Insisto, nunca pruebo los TVs TRCs con lámpara serie y por tanto desconozco el Estado del filamento en ciertos consumos del TV) y encender a ver cómo se comporta el TV. Tocando el potenciómetro de screen en el flyback, también se apaga el vídeo (Killing de video) puesto que en estos TVs Samsung son críticos el ajuste de screen y sólo permanece el audio. Asi que confírmame eso.


Ya este tv trabaja bien amigo moonwalker, muchas gracias por sus sugerencias! lo de la lampara serie es un comportamiento normal, lo comprobé con otro tv, lo que tiene este tv es que tarda un poco para prender, es decir, lo enchufas y prende el led, pero le das power y no prende, esperas un ratico y ahí si, hay que esperar que el +b pase de 70 a 125 voltios para que pueda prender. Lo voy a usar así.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 29, 2021)

YelbinDarwin dijo:


> Ya este tv trabaja bien amigo moonwalker, muchas gracias por sus sugerencias! lo de la lampara serie es un comportamiento normal, lo comprobé con otro tv, lo que tiene este tv es que tarda un poco para prender, es decir, lo enchufas y prende el led, pero le das power y no prende, esperas un ratico y ahí si, hay que esperar que el +b pase de 70 a 125 voltios para que pueda prender. Lo voy a usar así.


Puedes probar cambiando un condensador electrolítico de 33uF o 47uF /50V que se encuentra en el primario de la fuente. Este condensador es el filtro para la tensión VCC del pwm interno del integrado regulador de la fuente. Éxitos.


----------



## YelbinDarwin (Ago 1, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Puedes probar cambiando un condensador electrolítico de 33uF o 47uF /50V que se encuentra en el primario de la fuente. Este condensador es el filtro para la tensión VCC del pwm interno del integrado regulador de la fuente. Éxitos.


Gracias por el dato! funciono!


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 1, 2021)

YelbinDarwin dijo:


> Gracias por el dato! funciono!


Gloria a Dios. Mucha satisfacción cuando un colega consigue erradicar cualquier falla. Gracias Yelbin por comentar. En realidad es una falla medianamente frecuente en TVs TRCs cuando la fuente se toma unos segundos (inclusive minutos) para poder arrancar evidenciando un retardo de encendido debido a la pérdida de capacidad de dicho condensador pequeñito del primario. Saludos y éxitos.


----------

